# I'm confused about food. Can someone help?



## LadyV (Oct 1, 2009)

I work at PetSmart. What can I get there good for Brillo? I know you guys say it should be a mixture so they also have some "filler" what foods would be best to mix?


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

I know this can be really intimidating and confusing at first but check out this link cause it has everything you need to know...
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

I know Petsmart has Blue Buffalo because I feed that to my little guy but they don't have any of the other foods in my mix. But there are a lot of foods on Reapers list there so I'm sure if you go through it you can find some good ones that Petsmart has.


----------



## LadyV (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you for answering me. The person I got Brillo from was feeding "Special Kitty" kitten food from WalMart. I hadn't see that mentioned anywhere on the boards so was assuming it not so good and want to get food today at work.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Ineed it's defenetly not a good food.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

The petsmart near me sells wellness. I don't know if yours would too but that is one that is my mix. Wellness indoor health and wellness healthy weight. 

Also an idea for you. I work at a pet store too (selling mainly healthy pet food and dog toys) but we don't carry much cat food (it's just small). What I did was look through the supply books and ask the manager to order me wellness because one of our suppliers has it. She did and didn't charge me a mark up so I got it really cheap. I also order bedding (for mice) through the store. So if you can't find many foods that would work in a mix you should see if you can order them. I don't know if your store manager would let you do that or not but it's way cheaper. You have to get the minimum order but it's cheaper per bag (the minimum order for the small bags of wellness was 4 I think) and if you know someone who has a cat or a hedgehog then you could split the cost with them and split the bags.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Last I remember, Petsmarts around me carried Blue Spa Select(blue buffalo) and Authority. And if your hedgie ends up being a runner type, they also have Halo Spots Stew(which is at 16% fat).


----------



## LadyV (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you. I bought the Royal Canine and blue buffalo to mix for now


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Just wanted to add...

Remember to start slow and add one food at a time! Otherwise, you might have to deal with an upset tummy.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> The petsmart near me sells wellness. I don't know if yours would too but that is one that is my mix. Wellness indoor health and wellness healthy weight.
> 
> Also an idea for you. I work at a pet store too (selling mainly healthy pet food and dog toys) but we don't carry much cat food (it's just small). What I did was look through the supply books and ask the manager to order me wellness because one of our suppliers has it. She did and didn't charge me a mark up so I got it really cheap. I also order bedding (for mice) through the store. So if you can't find many foods that would work in a mix you should see if you can order them. I don't know if your store manager would let you do that or not but it's way cheaper. You have to get the minimum order but it's cheaper per bag (the minimum order for the small bags of wellness was 4 I think) and if you know someone who has a cat or a hedgehog then you could split the cost with them and split the bags.


I have never seen a petsmart carry wellness around here in NC


----------

